
Fewer Kids Are Choosing College - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-14/job-market-keeping-more-american-kids-from-choosing-college
======
burntoutcase
I only chose college because the pressure from my family was such that I had
only two "valid" choices:

1\. Go to college

2\. Enlist in the military

I would have preferred to have gone to a decent trade school and learned a
skilled trade whose practitioners had a strong trade union to look out for
their interests.

Instead, I became a developer. Glad to see kids today are learning from my
mistakes and not selling themselves into indentured servitude by going to
college.

